

Help thwart new craigslist scam - TTDaVeTT
http://www.etenant-apps.com/home

======
jonboone
Per the email sent back to m

" The ad posted on craigslist regarding this rental to which you havereplied
was not posted by a property owner, landlord, property manager, or real estate
leasing agent. It was posted by an affiliate who is making commissions by
referring applicants to etenant-apps.com. "

This came from: yvonegrbrubakery@gmail.com jeffreyjensen83@gmail.com
raymundohiggins5@gmail.com

------
tedunangst
Huh, what? You're going to thwart a scam by linking to them?

------
newsdog
Yes, explain, please.

